# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Արամ Ասատրյանը մահացել է

## քաղաքացի

Այսօր երեկոյան Զվարթնոցում մահացել է Ամերիկահայ երգիչ Արամ Ասատրյանը սրտի կաթվածից: Հայտնում եմ ցավակցություններս:

----------


## kiki

գիտե՞ս քանի անգամ ա ինքը տենց մահացել ...
մի անգամ մենք էնքան հավաստի տվյալներ էինք իփր ստացել, որ ուզում էինք Ամերիկա զանգել ու նյութ գրել ...

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Այսօր ժամը 19:30-ին, Օշականում, սիրտ-անոթային անբավարարությունից մահացել է հայտնի երգիչ Արամ Ասատրյանը:Օշական երգիչը հրավիրված էր իբրեւ կնքահայր:Ժամանած շտապօգնության խումբը Արամ Ասատրյանին տեղափոխել է Էջմիածնի հիվանդանոց,սակայն նա արդեն մահացած էր:


http://www.a1plus.am/amu/?page=issue&iid=42728

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Իսկ հեռուստատեսությամբ ինչ-որ բան ասո՞ւմ են: Մի տեսակ հավատս չի գալիս

----------


## Հենո

Ցավակցում…

----------


## kristal

Լուրջ ե՞ք  ասում  :Sad:

----------


## Angelina

> Այսօր երեկոյան Զվարթնոցում մահացել է Ամերիկահայ երգիչ Արամ Ասատրյանը սրտի կաթվածից: Հայտնում եմ ցավակցություններս:


Ես ուղղակի ապշած եմ. խոսքերն ավելորդ են:

----------


## Հենո

Լավ չեղավ…
Ես շատ էի սիրում Արամ Ասատրյանին…

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Իսկ հեռուստատեսությամբ ինչ-որ բան ասո՞ւմ են: Մի տեսակ հավատս չի գալիս


Շանթ հեռուստաընկերությունը ասել է: Բայց դու եթե մնաս Հ1-ի հույսին կարող է նաև շատ երկար ժամանակ հետո իմանաս: Իրենց համար դա գաղտնիք է:

----------


## kiki

եթե Ա1+-ից է ինֆորմացիան, կարող եք հանգիստ հավատալ ...

----------


## Fobus

Ցավակցում եմ

----------


## Firegirl777

Այսօր լսեցի բայց չհավատացի, փաստորեն ճիշտ էր
Ցավակցում եմ
Աստղերը լքում ե՞ն մեզ

----------


## Shauri

Ա1+-ը կնունքի արարողությունից մի հատված դրել է սայթում
http://www.a1plus.am/am/?page=issue&iid=42761

----------


## Lapterik

Ցավակցում եմ: 
Հ.Գ. Էրեխեք զգում եք կյանքը հիասքանչ ա:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ցավակցություններս...  :Sad:

----------

